# social media what a crock



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

Its amazing what facebook and all these other sites have created. 95% of the truth is hidden with BS information. I get calls often for yelp facebook etc people wanting me to pay them to write reviews. I look at other business sites and knowing them personally its all BS. I feel bad for customers that get fooled by this looking for a good product.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't get those calls but I do get a lot from Dun and Bradstreet wanting me to "complete my credit profile" with their company. That's laughable because how is my paying them money supposed to improve my company credit? Either I have good credit history or bad credit history and forking over dollars to a credit agency isn't going to change anything.


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

I get those also. the worst are the awards which you have to pay for first rediculous!!


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Don't get those either. The most common for me are from "Kate" wanting to help me get on the first page of Google.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> Don t get those either. The most common for me are from "Kate" wanting to help me get on the first page of Google.
> 
> - JAAune


I keep telling them I'm retired and don't want the first page of google. One of them said good luck, there are about 5000 companies wanting to put me on the first page of google ;-(

Dun and Bradstreet is BS! The only people who ever look at it is stock brokers and other scammers looking for anyone that makes a few dollars to steal.


----------

